# Canister filter on a eurobraced tank



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a new aquarium that has a 4" eurobrace all around the edge. I'm filtering my current tank with an Eheim 2217 with the standard input and output pipes. They have a gentle curve that bends over the sides of my rimless set up. What other options do I have to get around the 4" Eurobrace?

It's acrylic, so drilling may be the best option. Any other ideas?


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Drilling or maybe making custom intake/outtakes with similar size pvc that can wrap around the brace and use barb fittings for the hose connection


----------

